# onclick bei a href?



## MCN1ghT (26. Apr 2005)

Hi@all!
Ich habe ein Problem.
Mein Informatiklehrer hat mir nämlich folgende Aufgabe gegeben:

Verknüpfe den folgenden Link mit der Funktion onClick!


```
<a href="#" onmouseover="doHover('bild1','1b')"
onmouseout="doHover('bild1','1')"
onmousedown="doHover('bild1','1c')"
onmouseup="doHover('bild1','1b')">
[img]1.jpg[/img]
</a>
```

Im Grunde geht es darum, dem Bild, welches als Link/Schaltfläche erscheinen soll, die Funktion zu geben, eine Zahl im Display anzuzeigen (Programmierung von Taschenrechner). Eigentlich ist das nicht das Problem, wenn es denn mal funktionieren würde. Verknüpfe ich folgende OnClick-Zeile mit einer normalen (vordefinierten) Schaltfläche, funktioniert es. In diesem Zusammenhang (s.o.) jedoch nicht. Warum? Wo genau muss folgende Zeile in dein Code eingegeben werden?

So hatte ich die Funktion bei Klick auf eine Schaltfläche programmiert:


```
<INPUT type=button value="   1   " onClick="Hinzufuegen('7')"></TD>
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Es ist wichtig.

Und vor allem hoffe ich, dass ihr das Problem, trotz meiner blöden Formulierungen, verstanden habt. Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## thE_29 (26. Apr 2005)

Lies einfach mal die FAQ´s mal und dann denk scharf nach!

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr...


----------



## MCN1ghT (26. Apr 2005)

Was ist denn daran so schwierig, mir hier die Antwort zu geben. Als ich die FAQs überflogen habe, bin ich nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Apr 2005)

Hm..nach langem hin und her überlegen könnten folgende Sachen aufschluss geben:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227

oder

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099



----

jetzt zu deinem problem:

wenn ich sowas machen


```
<html>
<head>
<script>
function doSomething(){
  alert("done");
}
</script>
<body onLoad="doSomething()"></body></html>
```

..dann geht es bei mir, wenn ich ne JS Function mit nem Link verknüpfe geht es auch, ergo hast du nen Fehler, entweder in dem Script oder bei den vielen onClicks, onMouseOut u.s.w.

Mozilla -> ausführen -> adresszeile gibst du "javascript:" ein und dann kommt ne javascript console

ansonsten lad dir den javascript debugger runter (plugin fom firefox)


----------



## thE_29 (26. Apr 2005)

> Was ist denn daran so schwierig, mir hier die Antwort zu geben. Als ich die FAQs überflogen habe




Genau das ist es!

ÜBERFLOGEN....

Und dir ist da net mal aufgefallen, das was du machst nichts mit dem zu tun hat, was wir machen.....

Die Welt wird immer trauriger...


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
Wenn du einen Link mit einer JavaScript-Funktion verknüpfen willst, darfst du nicht wie bei einem Button einfach den Funktionsnamen schreiben, sondern du musst:

```
[url='JavaScript:funktionsname()']Link[/url]
```
schreiben.


----------

